# Key Post: Some travel tips (mainly Europe)



## autumnleaf (2 May 2006)

Some random information based on my travels, which someone may find useful. Mostly Europe-based, I'm afraid

*How to get a cheap flight*
Book at least a month in advance, six weeks if you’re travelling in the summer or on a bank holiday.
You can sometimes get cheap fares at the last minute if you’re travelling off-season and are not too fussy about destination. 
Tuesday and Wednesday are usually the cheapest days to travel. 
Budget airlines are not always the cheapest. Aer Lingus is giving Ryanair a run for their money on several routes. Remember to take all costs into account, including travel to and from the airport, and time spent waiting for connecting flights (which will probably see you buying overpriced airport food).
Package holiday groups such as Budget Travel, Falcon, or Sunway, usually have flight-only seats. This can be a good option if you are travelling to somewhere not on the scheduled flights, such as Crete or Mallorca. 
For long-haul flights, Trailfinders are the business!

*How to get cheap train fares*
Trains are a convenient and comfortable way to get around continental Europe, and they are also the environmentally friendly option. Great train-related info can be found at www.seat61.com. 

Some countries where I’ve travelled by train:
- France: See http://www.voyages-sncf.com/ The “Prems” and “Derniere Minute” offers are great. If you’re doing a lot of travel, it may be worth getting a Euro Domino ticket (3 days unlimited train travel out of 15). TGVs and sleepers have surcharges, but for a long journey may be worth it.
- Germany: See http://www.bahn.de . Often have good special offers. The regional passes are often great value: one example is the Bayern Pass, which offers unlimited travel within the Bavarian region, including Nuremburg, Munich, and Salzburg. 
- Switzerland: See http://www.sbb.ch Super-efficient and comprehensive rail system, stunningly beautiful scenery, but you’ll pay for the experience if you don’t plan well! It’s well worth getting a Swiss rail pass if you are making more than one journey (see http://www.myswissalps.com/swissrailpasses.asp?lang=EN). If you are flying with Swiss Air, they will transfer your luggage by rail to any location in Switzerland. 
- Italy: See http://www.trenitalia.com/ Usually good value. Rail passes are only worthwhile if you are doing a _lot_ of travel. Some good last-minute deals on the Web site – check before travelling.  
- Spain: See http://www.renfe.es . It is worth considering the bus for some journeys. For example, there is no direct train connection between Malaga and Granada so it would take a few hours by rail, but by comfortable air-conditioned bus this is a 1.5 hour journey. For longer journeys such as Malaga to Barcelona, trains are more pleasant; book at least 2 weeks in advance for the best fares. 
- Eastern Europe and the Balkans: Train travel is generally very cheap, so rail passes are a waste of money. Croatia and Greece don’t have the terrain for rail, but they do have very good bus services between the main towns (and reasonably-priced ferry services to the islands). 

If you are under 26 or over 60, always ask about discounts. 

*How to get cheap travel insurance*
If you have VHI or Bupa, ask about their travel insurance deals. 
Trailfinders are good for long-haul and multitrip insurance.
If you want to take part in activities such as skiing or scuba diving, make sure this is covered.
Always read the small print!

*How to get good-value accommodation*
Get a good guide book. Lonely Planet books, for example, normally have sections for budget, mid-range, and top-end accommodation, and they are pretty honest about whether a place is noisy or out-of-the-way. Make sure the book is up-to-date: places often close down or deteriorate. 
If in doubt about the suitability of a hotel or guesthouse, you can make inquires on bulletin boards such as the LP Thorn Tree (http://thorntree.lonelyplanet.com/ ). 
Always check location, especially if you are relying on public transport.
Posh hotels that cater to business travellers during the week often do good deals for leisure travellers at weekends and sometimes during the month of August. 
Off-season, you can usually haggle the price of a room down. I’m told that no American ever pays the rack rate in motels: that’s only for us silly foreigners who don’t ask for a discount!

Hope this helps someone


----------



## justsally (2 May 2006)

*Re: some travel tips (mainly Europe)*

Thanks a million Autumnleaf,

We hope to go to Germany in mid August and will be looking at the cost of travelling overland when we get there.   I'm going to check out the relevant sites.     Any info on things not to be missed in Germany??? please.    We will be flying to either Dusseldorf or Cologne.

Cheers


----------



## carina (2 May 2006)

*Re: some travel tips (mainly Europe)*

Thanks Autumnleaf. Am planning on going to Spain in the Summer and will be traveling around a bit. Will look into relevent links.


----------



## autumnleaf (3 May 2006)

*Re: some travel tips (mainly Europe)*



			
				justsally said:
			
		

> Thanks a million Autumnleaf,
> 
> We hope to go to Germany in mid August and will be looking at the cost of travelling overland when we get there. I'm going to check out the relevant sites. Any info on things not to be missed in Germany??? please. We will be flying to either Dusseldorf or Cologne.
> 
> Cheers


 
I’ve only been in the south so I can’t give much advice on Cologne or Dusseldorf, although I’m told Cologne Cathedral is worth seeing. If you’re anywhere near Munich, you should definitely go to Neuschwanstein castle. It’s the one the Disneyland castle is based on, and it was built by a king who was eventually certified insane! It’s a convenient day trip from Munich, and the Bayern Pass covers the whole journey. You can get tickets for the castle online (probably advisable in August) or at the administrative office in Hohenschwangau. 
I thought Nuremburg was a hidden gem. Old city walls and lots of cute wooden stuff in the shops give it an old world atmosphere. There's a museum dedicated to the artict Albrecht Duhrer (you've probably seen his paintings even if you don't recognise the name). The new Documentation Museum charts the rise and fall of the Third Reich and has exhibits in English and German. 
A further note on the German railway system: regional trains are cheap and slow, Intercity (IC) and Eurocity (EC) trains are fast and expensive. Regional passes don't cover IC or EC trains. When you buy a ticket, be sure you get on the right train.


----------



## almo (12 May 2006)

For a top class, cheap and fun break, definitely head to germany.  Cologne is amazing, great shopping, eating, sleeping and sights.  If you fly into Dusseldorf you can pick up an S-Bahn to Dusseldorf Hbf and from the platform you hop off on, you can pick up one right into Cologne (you can pay in the ticket machine at the airport station, if you wish ;-)  ).

Work a look, if you go into Frankfurt, are all the lovely towns and castles around it, Marburg is a little piece of joy that has to be seen, and there are top class sights all around it too.

Agree on Nuremburg, so full of history and energy!


----------



## justsally (13 May 2006)

Many thanks Autumn, I meant to get back to you sooner.   You are right, the south is beautiful, I've been there.   I've also seen the Ludwig's replica of the palace of Versailles, on the island.   I didn't know until quite recently the painter of the prayings hands.    Thanks for your help, but this time we won't be travelling so far south *sigh*.

Justsally


----------



## justsally (13 May 2006)

Excellent Almo,

We will in fact be flying to Dusseldord and overnighting there, then travelling by car to Cologne.  I'm hoping to we will be able to get to Frankfort and am copying and pasting your comments on to my german holiday file.  *s*

Thanks again 

Justsally


----------



## almo (14 May 2006)

Glad to know it's of help, I did the exact same trip (by car) this time last year and it was glorious.  Koln is wonderful, when a city has a chocolate museum, and in such a terrific setting, you're on a winner.  Climb to the top of the Dom spire and get an amazing view of the city and surrounds.

But do try to get a look at Marburg (try www.viamichelin.com for driving directions) which is on the way and you'll love it.  The Elizabet Church, a walk to the Schloss and it's views, morning coffee, or at anytime, in the konditorei (cafe) Vetter in the upper town!

Safe travel and enjoy!


----------



## justsally (17 May 2006)

Hi Almo,

It's me again.       Now we are looking at flying direct to Cologne.   Can you recommend any hotel there - nothing too pricey, yet fairly central.   Is that an oxymoron.    Oh btw, have you ever use the German Wings site for flight reservations.    May I ask what airline you used.

Thanks for any help you can give.

JustSally


----------



## almo (18 May 2006)

Hi JustSally,

I use Germanwings most of the time I'm flying out of Croatia (esp to Ireland) and even on trips to Russia they were great.  

Cologne has some very good hotels, when you get into the Hbf walk out towards the Dom Platz and there's a Tourist Office, they will get you a room for vrey little, at most (the cheapest) 15mins walk away but on the Kaiser Ring which is where a lot of the nightlife is and close to shopping and sights.

Alternatively you can check out  www.bookings.org they have last minute bargains and some good deals, or you could try the Hotel Good Sleep which is clean, cheap and 2 mins walk from the station, close to the Dom, near to all shops and they are very nice there too.  (PLus it has a call and internet shop right beside it).

Also great is Dom Hotel Am Romerbrunnen International, it's a little further away (5 mins) from the station, but it's very nice, comfortable and great service!

I hope this is of some help!


----------



## justsally (18 May 2006)

Almo,

You're brilliant!!! thanks a million.   I've just booked our flights using Germanwings.    Now, well to-morrow actually *s* I'll check out the hotels and if I may I'll get back to you again.

Thanks again.


----------



## almo (21 May 2006)

my pleasure.  Don't forget to climb the Dom Tower, check out the Chocolate Museum and pick up a drop of 4711!


----------



## colc1 (22 May 2006)

Thanks everyone these tips will come in handy as I plan to visit Germany at world cup time and want to get from Spain to Germany overland


----------



## almo (23 May 2006)

Unless you're driving, bus or rail is pretty cheap and easy.  Check our Eurolines, they have some very good pass offers!


----------



## justsally (7 Jun 2006)

Me Again  

Now that we have finalised our holiday plans for Germany I just want to say *many thanks to Autumnleaf and Almo*. I've booked the flights and the hotel accommodation. Just went for a middle of the road hotel, CityHotel, Cologne. It looks fine and as we are a mixed group I think it should suit everyone. *fingers Crossed*.


Cheers

Justsally


----------



## almo (13 Jun 2006)

You've gotten a good choice there!  I hope your trip is a great success, and I envy you getting to visit there, I'd swap our good weather here for a rainy day in Cologne anytime! (almost)


----------



## almo (10 Jul 2006)

Justsally, how was your trip?  Waiting with baited breath, sort of


----------



## justsally (10 Jul 2006)

Hi Almo,

Don't hold your breath for too long - you'll die and then what would we do for our holiday tips  

We're not travelling until mid August, well the 10th to be exact.   Watch this space and thanks again.


Justsally


----------



## almo (12 Jul 2006)

Ah, I though you'd been and gone, well, just as well I didn't hold out too long!


----------

